

The long search for a terminal font is over - jfontan
http://mir.aculo.us/2010/10/12/the-long-search-for-a-terminal-font-is-over/

======
ynoclo
I also prefer dashed zeroes. And the curly lowercase 'l' in Menlo really
bothers me (the creator of Mensch got it right, IMO, by straightening it out.)
Obviously this isn't a poll, but if it were, I'd vote for Inconsolata-dz. :)

------
dfhfghfg
The long search was over with the first monospaced font. The procrastinating
busywork of being precious about screen fonts, on the other hand, will never
be over no matter how many trivial tweaks people throw at them.

------
jfontan
I prefer dashed zero.

